# Ehm. Hello!



## Aram Zero (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi everybody! My name's Matteo, but I'm quite known as Aram Zero on the internet.
I've been producing some sort of "metal soundtracks" for the last 5 years so far, one of which has become semi-viral, hitting around 4 million views on YouTube.
Over than that, I'm an exclusive composer for Really Slow Motion, a label for movie trailers.
I'm here to know people and to give tips and hints to anyone who wants to produce some badass music!


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 30, 2019)

welcome


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 1, 2019)

Welcome to VI Control! Have fun and feel free to share some of your knowledge!


----------



## visiblenoise (May 3, 2019)

\m/
"Metal soundtracks" sounds interesting, I'll have to look you up after work today!

What kind of metal are/were you into?


----------



## Aram Zero (May 4, 2019)

visiblenoise said:


> \m/
> "Metal soundtracks" sounds interesting, I'll have to look you up after work today!
> 
> What kind of metal are/were you into?



Actually almost any kind of soundtrack (hybrid, orchestral?) with a massive use of guitars  
It could be called "symphonic metal" sometimes, or some sort of "hybrid symphonic metal" xD


----------

